# Questo mi ha fatto ridere di brutto



## insane (17 Luglio 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/RobertoParodi.IL.PARODS/videos/2107518252653854/

(se non avete facebook fatevi un account falso che merita  )


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2018)

Siete primitivi, ma non così tanto.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

,[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2018)

Simpatico.
Un po' troppo dalla parte delle donne - se le ruffiana ben bene eh - col solito cliché donna vittima - ma tutto sommato sul pezzo.
Comunque io non porto la fede.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2018)

Ho visto altri video.
Ovviamente generalizza.
Le mamme blogger mi ha fatto ridere alle lacrime :mexican:


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto altri video.
> Ovviamente generalizza.
> Le mamme blogger mi ha fatto ridere alle lacrime :mexican:


Ha un modo di raccontare molto divertente!


----------

